# Cruising In Maine



## mhm (Jan 14, 2007)

I intend to be in Maine cruising this summer for the first time. I will be in the Penobscot Bay area. Any insight into the very best anchorages from Camden to Mount Desert Island would be appreciated, and any suggested itineraries welcome.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*See my photos and decide for yourself...*

There are lots of photos from Pen Bay and there are lots of anchorages, coves 7 harbors.....

Maine Coast Photos
Maine Sailing's Photo Galleries at pbase.com


----------



## svsirius (Jan 14, 2007)

Check out the cruising guide to the maine coast by Taft...


----------



## mgiguere (May 22, 2004)

Of the many times I've cruised Maine (and you have thousands of options and itineraries), one thing we did one year which worked out well is to go as far east as you're going to go first...e.g., Mount Desert and cruise harbor to harbor back (which will be more or less upwind). That way, you don't have a long slog at the end of the trip, and you can go upwind a small piece at a time. The wind in Maine is prevailing Southwest. If it's light, your boat will be better, etc. Anyway, one man's opinion.

Moe


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

One spot we really enjoyed was Southwest Harbor where the Hinckleys are built. You can take a mooring and then catch the free bus to see the park and Bar Harbor etc. while having a nice anchorage at the end of each day to enjoy. Some good seafood close by too!


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

At different times I've heard contrary comments about the fog in Maine. Some comments I've seen are that the fog is least in July, August & September. Other comments stated those are the foggiest months of the year!
Anyone care to confuse the issue further?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Last year...June and July were the foggiest w/ over 20 days...August and Sept. were in the mid-teens. That was in Portland. May be differerent further East.


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

If you go south of Penobscot, make sure you stop at Monhegan Island. It's an artist colonie. There are all of 5-10 motorized vehicles on the island, and some wonderful sights. We've also sighted many whales off of Monhegan. North, we like Camden and Rockland.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Fog in New England - from Maine to Connecticutt, is most prevalent in the summer months . . . as evident by these July pics from Nantucket Sound:


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*Fog..??*

Geez true Blue that looks fairly clear to me. In fog like that you can actually see the lobster pots... And yes summer is foggiest!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The best guide:










A Cruising Guide to the Maine Coast - 4th Ed.

There is hardly a bad place you can go in Penobscot Bay. I would skip the itinerary and just explore.

Enjoy.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*yep...*

Lose the itenerary! Go where the wind takes you and enjoy! You won't find a bad spot and each one is better than the last..

McGlathery Island - East Side Anchoroage


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

There is no "season" for fog. It rolls in just about anytime in Maine. The last two summers, the fog has not been too bad. Most days were sunny with good visibility. You need a good GPS chartplotter to keep you out of trouble. I don't have radar and manage pretty well picking my days and staying put when there is no visibility.

As far as anchorages on Penobscot Bay, you will need a couple months to explore them all. Some of my favorites are Holbrook Island / Ram Island just outside of Castine. Travel up the Bagaduce and you will find more spectacular places. Try Warren Island in Islesboro. It is a state park as well. 

You must sail through Fox Island therofare. It splits North Haven from Vinalhaven. There are nooks and crannies to drop a hook there. Don't miss Isle au Haut. Beautiful hiking trails and home of Linda Greenlaw. There is also a group of islands between Isle au Haut and Stonington. It is obvious on your chart and a great place to spend a night or two. Stonington is a fun place to explore but not a good anchorage since it is so busy with lobstermen producing a lot of wake.

Spend a night in Pulpit Harbor, drop your hook behind Butter Island and row to shore to visit the sheep, find Horseshoe Cove and see if you can navigate inside, don't miss Buck's Island in Brooksville and don't miss Brooklin where you can drop a hook at Wooden Boat. They have a dock that welcomes visitors to walk their grounds and visit the boatbuilding shops.

For provisioning on Penobscot Bay, it is hard to find a better harbor than Belfast. EVERYTHING is there for a boater including laundry, library, hardware, marina, pubs, groceries, movie theater, etc. All within a half mile walk of the harbor. You can usually get a couple free hours of dockage at the public docks, get diesel, water and pumpout.

Camden is also a great stop but harder to anchor. Rockport has very little and Rockland also has everything you need. 

It will be a memorable summer for you. Enjoy.

Don


----------



## JeffreySiegel (Jun 8, 2007)

Castine (on the Penobscot Bay) is my home port. The entire bay is filled with excellent cruising destinations. The advice in this thread has been excellent. There are many island to explore and wonderful, safe anchorages to spend the night.

I'd add two warnings to what has been written so far:

1. Make sure you understand the architecture of how lobster pots are put together. I do some fill-in diving for TowBoatUS here cutting pots off the rudders and props of boats cruising through. Lobster pots are easy to avoid but you have to know what you're looking at or else you'll get snagged.

2. The Maine marine patrol is doing a little too good of a job this year. They now have spiffy Protector boats zipping around. We recently returned home from cruising from Florida to Castine and weren't bothered until we were boarded by the Maine marine patrol on the Penobscot Bay. A Maine boarding is much simpler than a Coast Guard one. Just make sure you have proper registration/documentation, PFD's, and flares. It's all they look for.


It's looking to be a nice Summer here on the Penobscot Bay this year. Come visit us!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I hope you have radar and watch out for lobster pot buoys... there are a billion of them to dodge. 

The fog is a by-product of the warm moisture-laden summer air and the cold waters in New England. Pretty common from Buzzards Bay north. 

Carry a spare anchor just in case.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

*watch out for lobster pot buoys... there are a billion of them to dodge.

*Dawg..you keep getting your facts wrong....ther are actually a TRILLION pots!! (G)


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

Cam -

If you're going to correct someone you should make sure you do your research first. There's OVER a quadrillion of those damnable pots! I heard they are going to stop building bridges and just give out more permits to put pots in - you'll just drive your car across them. It seems like they are already successfully testing this out in various places.


----------



## JeffreySiegel (Jun 8, 2007)

There certainly are plenty of pots and you need to be careful in some areas. But then again, some say the taste and cost of the lobster you get while here is worth it...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> *watch out for lobster pot buoys... there are a billion of them to dodge.
> 
> *Dawg..you keep getting your facts wrong....ther are actually a TRILLION pots!! (G)


Umm... you don't have to dodge them all.. just the ones in your way....


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Jeff...you are right about the taste...but I found that I can buy MAINE lobsters in NY grocery stores cheaper than in Maine!! Now if you can throw a few bills at a lobster boat guy...that is a fresh and tasty BARGAIN! 

Dawg...right...so we're back to a billion eh?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Cam-

I steer around the largest concentrations... so I only have to dodge a million.  But, I can understand that at your age... seeing the buoys can be tough.


----------



## JeffreySiegel (Jun 8, 2007)

Nah...we let the mediocre ones out of the state. There's a difference.

I challenge anyone to pull into Lunt Harbor on Frenchboro Island, grab a mooring, eat a lobster at the local lobster pool and tell me that it's just as good anywhere else.

Also, it's a lot less expensive here - not counting the couple you can easily bum off a lobsterman. I just returned to Maine from Florida on my boat and saw the lobster prices all along the coast. It was pretty shocking...


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Gawd Jeff...you almost make we want to make the trip again!! I think I'll wait till I get the RV though!! (G)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

JeffreySiegel said:


> Nah...we let the mediocre ones out of the state. There's a difference.
> 
> I challenge anyone to pull into Lunt Harbor on Frenchboro Island, grab a mooring, eat a lobster at the local lobster pool and tell me that it's just as good anywhere else.
> 
> Also, it's a lot less expensive here - not counting the couple you can easily bum off a lobsterman. I just returned to Maine from Florida on my boat and saw the lobster prices all along the coast. It was pretty shocking...


Frenchboro, Long Island was one of my most memorable stops. I anchored in the cove on the NE side and walked over through the woods to Frenchboro where I ate one of those lobsters. The best.

Paul


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

camaraderie said:


> *watch out for lobster pot buoys... there are a billion of them to dodge. *
> 
> Dawg..you keep getting your facts wrong....ther are actually a TRILLION pots!! (G)


Look on the bright side..you won't need a dinghy. You can walk ashore on snowshoes... ;-)

That's what we used to say about Cape Porpoise.


----------

